# Luger is killed instantly during Olympic trial run today



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Very sad news today as a Georgian luger is killed during a trial run at the Vancouver Olympic games site. See here for video, he was travelling at 144km (80mi) per hour when he flipped off the track hitting some seal support beams. *Warnning, this video may not be suitable for some viewers* as it does show him hitting the pillers!

I do wonder why those pillars are not blocked by some sort of wall?


----------

